# Hi from Hamilton Ontario



## Canadium (Jul 18, 2020)

I'm a total machinist newbie currently with a MIG welder, stick welder, a couple of 9" model A South Bend lathes and looking for a milling machine. One lathe is under restoration. Using tons of hobby machinist resources online which is mostly American. Having trouble sourcing supplies here in Canada so looking for local Canadian advice/pointers.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jul 18, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Bradells (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi Canadium

I grew up all around the Hamilton mountain area!

Welcome!


Brad


----------



## trlvn (Jul 19, 2020)

Wecome from Oakville.  

Post what you want and maybe one of us has or will come across whatever it is that you need.  There is also a guy just down in Caledonia (Wayne) that buys/sells a fair amount of small lathe stuff via Kijiji.  Prices are not cheap but he might have what you need.  

BTW, you say you have two lathes and one is under restoration.  Does that mean the other lathe is working or is a donor machine?

Craig


----------



## Canadium (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi trivn, Yes my first South Bend is operational and I've been doing some beginner projects on it. Wanted to post a pic of it but now not sure I'm allowed yet? In any case thanks to everyone for the welcome messages!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi Canadium. Welcome aboard from Calgary.


----------



## Canadium (Jul 19, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Welcome!


Hey Chicken lights, read your thread about restoration of a South Bend. Really enjoyed reading it. I saw that same Kijiji ad and almost made an offer. But I already had 2 - 9 inch South Bends at that time and decided against another. I've discovered restoring a South Bend is a big project. Can't imagine restoring a bigger machine like a Bridgeport! My own South Bend restoration project is on hold because I had wanted to shop for the paint across the border. I've been cleaning all the heavy grime and stripping old paint with oven cleaner. But appropriate paints here in Canada seem to be 3 or 4 times more expensive than across the border. Good luck with your project and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Dusty (Jul 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard from a former Hamiltonian 1938 version, raised and educated in Stoney Creek. Great bunch of folk here you'll enjoy the list, their knowledge and experience.


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome from Ancaster! You should come out to the HMEC (Hamilton Model Engineering Club) meetings. We’re all into the same stuff, and are generally like minded! What sorts of things are you getting up to during the Covid Times?  I have restored several Atlas Lathes along the way and my milling machine...  all taking significantly longer than I had hoped, but great learning experiences!  

Sourcing stuff isn’t too bad and being in the Hamilton region we are well situated; better than you likely realize. Keep in touch and let me know if I can be of any assistance.... just learning myself but always happy to offer a suggestion; or take one, lol. 

Cheers,

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (Jul 20, 2020)

Derek you have a PM check your Inbox top of page.


----------



## Hruul (Jul 22, 2020)

Welcome Canadium from Regina, SK.


----------



## DH930 (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome Canadium from another newbie in Calgary!


----------



## Brent H (Jul 27, 2020)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## Canadium (Aug 14, 2020)

TOBARApprentice said:


> Welcome from Ancaster! You should come out to the HMEC (Hamilton Model Engineering Club) meetings. We’re all into the same stuff, and are generally like minded! What sorts of things are you getting up to during the Covid Times?  I have restored several Atlas Lathes along the way and my milling machine...  all taking significantly longer than I had hoped, but great learning experiences!
> 
> Sourcing stuff isn’t too bad and being in the Hamilton region we are well situated; better than you likely realize. Keep in touch and let me know if I can be of any assistance.... just learning myself but always happy to offer a suggestion; or take one, lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek,
If we could get past this pandemic problem I would love to come out to a HMEC meeting. Right now I'm just working on upgrades to my equipment and shop. Getting a QCTP on my lathe and setting up a milling attachment.  Want to put in a concrete driveway so I can get some heavy stuff into my garage ie milling machine or maybe even a heavier lathe. I'm not really a small model fan.  More a science and engineering geek. Sourcing materials is definitely still an issue for me. I'm still buying my materials from Metal Supermarkets. Hoping to make a first trip out to KBC in Mississauga soon.


----------



## Marc Moreau (Aug 14, 2020)

Welcome from Gatineau Québec


----------



## trlvn (Aug 14, 2020)

Canadium said:


> Sourcing materials is definitely still an issue for me. I'm still buying my materials from Metal Supermarkets. Hoping to make a first trip out to KBC in Mississauga soon.


Hi!

If you are coming by Oakville, you might want to check out Resource Metals & Alloys, 1428 Speers Rd, Units 15-17, 905-465-1255.  Haven't been in for a couple of months but the last time, they preferred if you call in ahead of time with what you want.  They'll work with you on small chunks and have everything ready when you arrive.  Better prices than Metal Supermarket (which is just down the street), no minimum, good people.

Note that KBC does have a minimum order requirement, $25.  There is very little to browse (a few machines, some damage-discounted items, etc) but you can pick up your order from the desk.

Craig


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Aug 15, 2020)

Canadium said:


> Hi Derek,
> If we could get past this pandemic problem I would love to come out to a HMEC meeting. Right now I'm just working on upgrades to my equipment and shop. Getting a QCTP on my lathe and setting up a milling attachment. Want to put in a concrete driveway so I can get some heavy stuff into my garage ie milling machine or maybe even a heavier lathe. I'm not really a small model fan. More a science and engineering geek. Sourcing materials is definitely still an issue for me. I'm still buying my materials from Metal Supermarkets. Hoping to make a first trip out to KBC in Mississauga soon.



Hey back! Sorry for the late reply. I’ve been hiding from Covid 19 up at my cottage. Back now and suffering from a severe case of “missing my shop”. I joined HMEC because I am a total machine “nut”. I love everything about the hobby. The group is fairly diverse. Some guys into the model engineering, others steam trains, all the way to CNC machining and forging. It is a great group and to be able to meet and hang out with so many people with SO much experience is incredible. There is always someone nearby, someone who can answer a question or someone who can guide you to a produce or service. I’m up in Ancaster. PM me if you’d like to have a “socially distanced” beer. My driveway or yours..... either way we can chat machinery!! Maybe we could include Craig!  He’s a cool guy too.  

Cheers,

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Canadium (Aug 16, 2020)

TOBARApprentice said:


> Hey back! Sorry for the late reply. I’ve been hiding from Covid 19 up at my cottage. Back now and suffering from a severe case of “missing my shop”. I joined HMEC because I am a total machine “nut”. I love everything about the hobby. The group is fairly diverse. Some guys into the model engineering, others steam trains, all the way to CNC machining and forging. It is a great group and to be able to meet and hang out with so many people with SO much experience is incredible. There is always someone nearby, someone who can answer a question or someone who can guide you to a produce or service. I’m up in Ancaster. PM me if you’d like to have a “socially distanced” beer. My driveway or yours..... either way we can chat machinery!! Maybe we could include Craig!  He’s a cool guy too.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


Getting together over a beer sounds really great but Covid is a serious monkey wrench to me.


----------



## Canadium (Aug 16, 2020)

trlvn said:


> Hi!
> 
> If you are coming by Oakville, you might want to check out Resource Metals & Alloys, 1428 Speers Rd, Units 15-17, 905-465-1255.  Haven't been in for a couple of months but the last time, they preferred if you call in ahead of time with what you want.  They'll work with you on small chunks and have everything ready when you arrive.  Better prices than Metal Supermarket (which is just down the street), no minimum, good people.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for this input. Very helpful!


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Aug 16, 2020)

Canadium said:


> Getting together over a beer sounds really great but Covid is a serious monkey wrench to me.



No problem...... it is for me too. I’ve managed to get together with a few of the guys. We all stay 8 to 10 feet apart bring our own and visit outdoors. But I respect everyones decisions, we can do so in a year or so when things start to look normal again. Keep in touch. 

Cheers. 

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

